# Campingplatz/Marina Hatenboer mit einem mehr als freundlichen Verwalter



## Hardy1 (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen !

Gestern bin ich mit einem Freund nach Roermond zum schleppen gefahren. 
Wir haben unser Boot in der Marina Hatenboer zu Wasser gelassen und hatten einen schönen Angelabend erlebt – allerdings mit eher mäßigem Erfolg.
Das, was wir aber nach Ende unseres Angelausfluges erlebt hatten, war schon ein starkes Stück und dies möchte ich hier kurz schildern.
Wir haben unser Boot an diesem Abend zugegebenermaßen zu spät aus dem Wasser der Marina Hatenboer gezogen, so dass wir gegen 22.05 Uhr zur Schranke kamen.
Ich steckte meine Slippkarte in den Schacht, aber nicht passierte. Schade, aber da kann man nicht machen, Regeln sind halt dazu da, um eingehalten zu werden. Um 22.00 Uhr ist dicht, die Karten sind so programmiert, dass die Schranken ab 22.00 Uhr nicht mehr funktionieren. 
(es sei denn, man hat einen festen Liegeplatz, diese Karten funktionieren 24 Stunden am Tag)
Also ging ich zu Rezeption, wo ich den auch schon sehr freundlich empfangen wurde: „ Ja, dass hab ich mir gedacht, 11,50 Euro zahlen Sie, sonst kommen Sie nicht hier raus“ hieß es in einem mehr als rüden Ton. ( wie sich herausstellte, war das der Verwalter, der mit seinem giftgrünen KFZ über den angrenzenden Zeltplatz und die Marina rauscht und nach dem Rechten sieht )
Ich habe ihm gesagt, das ich das verstehe, aber mein Freund und ich sagten, dass wir dieses Geld lieber in Bier anlegen würden und erst am nächsten Morgen fahren. „das geht auch nicht, hieß es, die Karte ist gesperrt und außerdem habe ich beim Verkauf der Karte gesagt, dass das zu spät Kommen 11,50 Euro kostet  #d  polterte er gleich wieder los.
Gut dachten wir, dann werden wir wohl zahlen müssen. Ich wollte ihn noch fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Slipzeiten auszuweiten – ich kam nicht mal dazu, meine Frage zu formulieren, da palaverte er wieder rum.
Wir sind also mit einem seiner Gehilfen zur Schranke zurück gegangen, und haben ihm 20 Euro in die Hand gedrückt. „Ich kann nicht wechseln“ hieß es. Kein Problem sagte ich, lassen sie uns raus, wir fahren mit Ihnen hoch zur Rezeption und sie geben uns das Wechselgeld zurück. Es sagte Moment, ging zur Gegensprechanlage, die direkt an der Schrankensteuerung montiert war und wollte fragen, ob er dies so machen könne. Er brauchte die Frage nicht mehr zu stellen, da brüllte es von der anderen Seite schon „ die kommen erst raus, wenn die bezahlt haben“ ( er hatte offensichtlich das Gespräch verfolgt, in dem er unbemerkt die Gegensprechanlage eingeschaltete hatte )
Also stiefelte sein Gehilfe mit den 20 Euro los, wechselte an der Rezeption den Schein, gab uns das Wechselgeld zurück und machte erst dann die Schranke auf.
Dann fuhren wir  - Ergriffen von so viel Freundlichkeit nach Hause.
Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen, auch ich wäre nicht begeistert, so Spät noch gestört zu 
werden, aber die Art und Weise wie wir von diesem „Mensch auf Probe“ behandelt wurden, spottet jeder Beschreibung.  :v  :v 
Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, oder hatte er nur einen
[sehr] schlechten Tag? Noch eine Frage: Gibt es im Bereich Roermond eine Möglichkeit, 24 Stunden am Tag zu slippen ?


----------



## the doctor (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Campingplatz/Marina Hatenboer mit einem mehr als freundlichen Verwalter*

oh....ist wohl richtig schei**e gelaufen....
Ich war erst einmal da und kann eigentlich nichts negatives sagen...
Für 5min 11,5€#d #d die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle und dann so ein Ton#d 

Es gibt Slippen, wo du auf eigene Gefahr dein Boot ins Wasser lassen kannst und nichts kostet...Aber dazu wirst du bestimmt von anderen hier noch etwas geschrieben bekommen

am besten wäre es, wenn du es ins Niederländische Forum geschrieben hättest


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Campingplatz/Marina Hatenboer mit einem mehr als freundlichen Verwalter*

uns hat er mal angeflaumt als wir im winter slippen wollten. "hier wird im winter nicht mehr geslippt, das machen wir nicht mehr" war wohl etwas murrig das wir ihn samstags um 8 uhr aus dem bett geholt hatten.

Aber damals die preise für ne jahreskarte von 86 auf 130 € erhöhen  #d 

wir slippen jetzt in Ooelderhuske.

es gibt auch noch eine kleine "private" slippe , die kostet dich 5 € , aber nur für kleine sportboote geeignet. die ist bei "De weerd"

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Campingplatz/Marina Hatenboer mit einem mehr als freundlichen Verwalter*

da sieht man es mal wieder   es dreht sich alles nur ums geld  bei denen
mit sicherheit währe ein holländer  da noch rausgekommen 

nur mit uns deutschen da können die es ja machen   

habe soweiso nicht vor da mal einzuslippen deshalb  werde ich auch  nicht  die selbe erfahrung machen müssen 

probiere es das nächste mal in  marina oolderhuuske  da bin ich bisher immer sehr nett begrüßt worden  und kann die  ganze anlage  wirklich nur empfehlen


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Campingplatz/Marina Hatenboer mit einem mehr als freundlichen Verwalter*

frank der nachteil ist auch in Oolderhuuske, das du nicht rund um die uhr slippen kannst. wenn die das Tor an der slippe (beim bootsverleiher) zumachen ist auch essig mit nach hause fahren. 

Nachteil von Panheel hast du ja am eigenen leib erlebt  |gr: 

Freie slippen sind schwer zu finden bzw gibt es wohl nur die in Panheel.Andere wüsste ich auch nicht

der Alte in der marina, ist immer grimmig . Müsste der hafenmeister sein. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## naish (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Campingplatz/Marina Hatenboer mit einem mehr als freundlichen Verwalter*

ich fahre nach oulderhouske schon allein wegen der netten jungen frau am empfang grins.


----------



## krauthi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Campingplatz/Marina Hatenboer mit einem mehr als freundlichen Verwalter*



			
				naish schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre nach oulderhouske schon allein wegen der netten jungen frau am empfang grins.


 


erwischt  

haste aber recht   is schon  wat nettes


----------



## thefish (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Campingplatz/Marina Hatenboer mit einem mehr als freundlichen Verwalter*

Stimmt, auf der kann man sich sehen lassen!


----------



## krauthis7 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Campingplatz/Marina Hatenboer mit einem mehr als freundlichen Verwalter*

na na na ihr solt angeln und net na de mädels schauen


----------



## thefish (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Campingplatz/Marina Hatenboer mit einem mehr als freundlichen Verwalter*

Man kann ja auch das Nützliche mit dem Angenehmen verbinden! Oder?


#h


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Campingplatz/Marina Hatenboer mit einem mehr als freundlichen Verwalter*

so man kann wohl auch bei "dekoeweide" slippen, aber nicht in der Marina, sondern an der Bootswerft. was es da kostet weis ich leider nicht

mfg Lachsy


----------

